# Is bloating normal while on Clomid?



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry to post another question on here. Last month was my first on Clomid (given to boost as I already ovulate) and for about two days before ovulation I was very bloated and tender. I didn't worry as I knew this was a possible side effect, but I looked at the instructions when I started to take the second round and it said to consult your doctor if this occurs. When my consultant initially prescribed Clomid he told me I was talking rubbish when I asked about OHSS, and that this was not possible on Clomid, only on IVF drugs. Am I worrying about nothing? The bloating went down after ovulation but it wasn't very nice at the time.


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi
I can only reply to you from personal experience. Ive just taken my second cycle of clomid 50mg, and I too got bloating, stomach ache, mood swings, along with quite a long list of side effects. I wouldnt worry too much about it, most of the women on here experience something along these lines yet other get no side effects at all!
As for OHSS, I believe that the stomach ache gets unbelieably painful, to the extent that you would go to the hosp with really bad stomach pains (thats what ive read anyway)
Hope this helps
Thanks and good luck
Linz xxxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

as far as i am aware you can get OHSS from clomid, thats what i was told anyhow all depending on what your circumstances are + why you are taking clomid, for instance if you OV naturally anyway + clomid is a boost there is nothing to say the pills wont overstimulate you

if the bloating concerns you alot then you must seek advice form the person that prescribed the clomid, if it says in the instructions to seek advice then do so, although bloating is a side effect this doesnt mean you have to ignore it 

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yes you can get OHSS on clomid so I think your consultant is talking rubbish (even though I'm not medically qualified !!)....how very irresponsible of him to say that   

However, it is very common to get bloating on clomid.  I had terrible bloating when I was on it...I took it to boost as ovulate naturally and I usually get bloating and all manner of symptoms around ovulation and during 2ww but when on clomid it just exacerbated things and I was so uncomfortable at time and ovulation pains so bad I could barely walk !

Drink plenty of fluids, including peppermint tea as this should help ease things.  If you're concerned then I would go back to your consultant.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks again for the advice. If bloating is common then I'm not worried. I know the consultant is talking rubbish about OHSS because I also had a private consultation and they seemed a lot more knowledgeable  and they did say it was a possibility. I'm only going to him to get the Clomid on the NHS and that's as much as treatment we get down here without going private (unless you're over 35). Might as well get as much as you can from the NHS as IVF going to cost a fortune  but hopefully it'll be worth it 

Good luck to all of you. I hope we all get what we hope for.


----------

